

Deep C (and C++) - atesti
http://de.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/deep-c

======
joshuaellinger
You might want to edit the title from Depp to Deep.

Otherwise, it sounds like Johnny Depp decided on a new career.

~~~
atesti
So sorry, I edited the title. I think it was the German spell checker and Depp
is an insulting word actually.

